# Windows 2003 Cloning a Hard Disk



## smartcard

My Windows2003 Server has a disk with 3 partitions which is 150GB in size, in order to increase the size of the HDD, I want to replace it with a bigger one 1TB.

My 150GB has the following partitions:
-	C 10GB Boot System NTFS
-	E 42GB Data NTFS
-	F 98GB Data NTFS

What is the best tool and way to clone this small disk to my new disk copying all the data and system files?


----------



## Elvandil

Use a cloning tool. Use a bootable CD. Clone the drive and then do not boot to Windows until the new drive has been connected to the old drive's connector. Remember that the new drive, being a clone, will have the same drive letter as the old drive. Windows may do unsavory things if booted before the drives are switched. It won't like 2 drives with the same letter. It will assign a different letter to one of them. So don't boot Windows until finished. (I prefer bootable CD's and they seem to work best. But if you pick a program that runs inside Windows, that's fine, too. But make sure you follow the directions exactly.)

Free Drive Cloners/Imagers:

Easeus Disk Copy
O&O DiskImage Express
FOG (a free cloning/imaging solution)
Redo Backup & Recovery
Terabyte CopyWipe (Can securely remove a drive's contents, or it can copy an old drive to a new one)
Disk Wizard (reduced, free Acronis for WD drives)
Runtime Shadow Copy
Dr. Freeware boot CD (also has file recovery, Avast scanner, and partitioning tools)
EASEUS Todo Backup (Partition and drive imaging)
EASEUS Disk Copy (Partition and drive cloning)
Farstone Driveclone Express
Macrium Reflect
Paragon Drive Backup Express
G4U - Ghost For Unix (Platform-independent, floppy or CD)
Clonezilla (Bare-metal restoration from image)
Partimage
Dubaron Diskimage
SystemRescueCD
EaseUs Disk Copy (Copies disks or partitions)
XXClone
CloneZilla GParted LiveCD (Complete partitioning and drive imaging/restoration tools)
Drive Image XML
Partition Saving
PCI CloneMaxx
HDClone
DriveClonerXP
Self-Image
copyr.dma (Copies disk with bad sectors for recovery)
DiscWizard (For Seagate or Maxtor drives - contains reduced version of Acronis)

Commercial Apps:

EMC (Dantz) Retrospect
Casper
NTI Backup Now (Image Edition)
XXClone Pro (One of the fastest incremental backups)
JustBoot Disk Backuper
ASIS Backup (Bootable disk image)
Paragon Drive Backup
DT Utilities PC Backup Pro (formerly, Migo PC Backup)
Easy Image
[email protected] Disk Image
O&O DiskImage
Acronis True Image Home
Farstone Drive Clone (Drive image, snapshots, file/folder backups.)
EAZ-FIX Professional and Easy Image
Drive Snapshot
ShadowProtect (Also online backups.)
Keriver Image
Avanquest Copy Commander
Paragon Drive Backup
NovaBackup
R-Drive Image
Norton Ghost
HDClone Pro or Enterprise
Terabyte Image for Windows
Terabyte Image for DOS (can directly access FAT, FAT32, and NTFS partitions)
Spotmau Disk Clone & Backup


----------



## srhoades

Make sure you use a program that will automatically redistribute the space to the newer larger partitions, or you will then have to manually resize them with another utility.


----------

